# pptp server (mpd5?) with ldap authentication



## jontheil (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Forum users,
My FreeBSD server (10-Release) works pretty well with LDAP authentication according to the https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/ldap-auth/article.html.
I would like very much to provide access via VPN also.
I have been struggling for quite some time with a combination of mpd5 and FreeRadius, but I cannot make it work. Has something to do with encrypted passwords and mschap not working together (as far as I understand).
Could you please lead me in the right direction? I do not use FreeRadius for anything else, and any other solution is most welcome.
Best regards,
Jon Theil Nielsen


----------

